# Voting Poll: PotM April 2014



## runnah

What an Amazing Month!!! You're all winners in my book. *VOTING ENDS IN 25 DAYS*

#1 Spirt of Elowah - Majeed Badizadegan





#2 Milkyway Panoramic - JSecord






#3 Waves Crash at Portland Head Light - jsecordphoto 





#4 Love enclosed in a padlocks - by Ink.





#5 Royal Spoonbills - nzmacro





#6 Rain, Fog, and wind - DBJ





#7 Into the Mystic - Majeed Badizadegan





#8 Dog in a Tree - petrichor





#9 Laura - binga63





#10 Walter and Rosa - Desi





#11 "No photos please, I'm camera shy" By Danny.





#12 "Boats" - Sashbar





#13 Hitting the water with a stick - runnah





#14 Street portraits - Philip





#15 Morgane - binga63





#16 Father-in-Law - Robin Usagani





#17 Desiree - Jenko





#18 Hanging Out With Some Owls in the Swamp... & Others - matthewo





#19 Masked Lapwing / Spur wing - nzmacro





#20 New Favorite - PixelRabbit





#21 Charcoal - Bitter Jewler





#22 "Splish splash" - Coastalconn


----------



## Braineack

okay, that's it... who wants to buy my d600 and lens?


----------



## mmaria

Braineack said:


> okay, that's it... who wants to buy my d600 and lens?



 Thank you!

Just loled in my office!

I'm with you!


----------



## Designer

The winner this month is not going to get it on the cheap.


----------



## BrickHouse

I'm going to have to take up knitting and leave this photography stuff to you guys.


----------



## rlemert

I have a feeling that this month's competition is going to wind up with the votes being distributed fairly evenly over all of the entries. Even those pictures that were in a style I typically don't care for were outstanding this month.


----------



## SquarePeg

First time I haven't immediately known where my vote was going.   These are fabulous.   Congratulations to all.


----------



## Derrel

Designer said:


> The winner this month is not going to get it on the cheap.



Without a doubt, this month's POTM has a good number of really deserving shots...a very tough month for decision-making!


----------



## limr

Holy crap, it's May already?

Edit...No, it's not. Jeez, I know I've been busy, but I was starting to think I was losing time there! Way to psych me out, runnah! I didn't think the poll went up until the month was over and there were no more eligible nominations.

Anyway, I agree that it was really tough to vote this month. But I don't like taking a long time and over-analyzing, so I narrowed it down based on certain criteria that are important to me, and then chose from the three left standing. Which one grabs me the most? Which one can I not stop thinking about? Which one hit me the hardest (in a good way) when I first saw it?


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> Holy crap, it's May already?
> 
> Edit...No, it's not. Jeez, I know I've been busy, but I was starting to think I was losing time there! Way to psych me out, runnah! I didn't think the poll went up until the month was over and there were no more eligible nominations.
> 
> Anyway, I agree that it was really tough to vote this month. But I don't like taking a long time and over-analyzing, so I narrowed it down based on certain criteria that are important to me, and then chose from the three left standing. Which one grabs me the most? Which one can I not stop thinking about? Which one hit me the hardest (in a good way) when I first saw it?




I am going to be traveling and working for the next two days so I decided to post now rather than be late.

Additional nominations can be submitted in the May Nomination thread.


----------



## runnah

Fixed an issue with some not showing up.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, it's May already?
> 
> Edit...No, it's not. Jeez, I know I've been busy, but I was starting to think I was losing time there! Way to psych me out, runnah! I didn't think the poll went up until the month was over and there were no more eligible nominations.
> 
> Anyway, I agree that it was really tough to vote this month. But I don't like taking a long time and over-analyzing, so I narrowed it down based on certain criteria that are important to me, and then chose from the three left standing. Which one grabs me the most? Which one can I not stop thinking about? Which one hit me the hardest (in a good way) when I first saw it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be traveling and working for the next two days so I decided to post now rather than be late.
> 
> Additional nominations can be submitted in the May Nomination thread.
Click to expand...


Hey, just as long as I'm not crazy and skipping over entire days of my life without even realizing, then it's no skin of my ass


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> Hey, just as long as I'm not crazy and skipping over entire days of my life without even realizing, then it's no skin of my ass



I turned my assignment in early, expecting extra credit and all I got was a failing grade.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, just as long as I'm not crazy and skipping over entire days of my life without even realizing, then it's no skin of my ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned my assignment in early, expecting extra credit and all I got was a failing grade.
Click to expand...


For extra credit, you can sneak in one of my pictures and then rig the vote for me. You'll get an A!


----------



## leeroix

Seriously blown away&#8230;. some GREAT stuff!


----------



## D-B-J

I'm just honored to be a part of this months selection.  A REALLY good set of images.. one of the best months I've seen since I joined!


----------



## snerd

Good Grief!! How can you expect us to choose just one of those?! Every single one is a winner!!


----------



## baturn

Hat is off to both the photographers and those that nominated. Wonderful!


----------



## JacaRanda

Yup, pretty tough decision.  I had to rely on my first impression.  Switched and then went back.  The late entries made it tougher.


----------



## jsecordphoto

D-B-J said:


> I'm just honored to be a part of this months selection.  A REALLY good set of images.. one of the best months I've seen since I joined!



I agree, it's an honor to be considered alongside such a talented group of photographers, thanks everyone.


----------



## minicoop1985

Wow. That's... wow. Incredible work, guys.


----------



## runnah

Don't forget to vote folks.


----------



## hamlet

This is magazine worthy stuff. Everyone, great job!


----------



## runnah

it's all tied up! vote people!


----------



## runnah

Bump


----------

